# Name some Finger shooting compound bows



## wa-prez

A lot of the finger shooters like some of the older Hoyt models. I'm sure they'll speak up for themselves.

I shoot a Barndale Classic X.


----------



## zmk

I have an Athens Excell, Strother Moxie and a Hoyt Protec. Purely instintive and only for hunting.


----------



## Pete53

best finger bows built today are Barnsdale bows.


----------



## b-a-maniak

First of all check out the thread at the top of the forum, "Which finger bow and why". As far as new bows go, we as finger shooters have been disenfranchised to the point of extinction by the industry. Any of the production bows from 2000 on with a 42" or longer ATA will likely to be serviceable to a finger shooter. Beyond that I would look more specifically toward target bows, which from my perspective would have more precision/quality built in, in the riser/limbs/cams. Through the years it seems to me that Hoyt bows tend to show up a lot in the hands of serious target shooters. Years ago I struggled with mid-line, short ATA, production bows shooting with fingers, because that's all I could afford at the time. At that time I'd only heard about a Hoyt Oasis or Aspen and wondered what it would be like to have one with some hot cams on it. So don't count out a frankenbow either. After that it's kinda like Dorothy and the slippers...you gotta find out for yourself.

With any luck rsarns will chime in for you here. He builds and shoots some killer finger bows and knows what's what with various risers/limbs n cams.

Good luck:cheers:


----------



## Pete53

at Barnsdale archery just call Dave Barnsdale, he will help you build a super nice finger bow for hunting or target. I had Dave build me a special elk bow ,I liked the bow so much I used it for whitetail hunting and i shot 2 nice bucks last fall 2016 and a Russian hog this 2017 spring my Barnsdale bow, this bow was flawless and very accurate.


----------



## Lost_Ways

Wow! Cool. Could I Frankenbow my Jennings carbonextreme xlr ?


----------



## Lost_Ways

I just found the thread. For some reason the stickied topics dont show up in the enhanced mobile version.


----------



## TR1960

Here are a few in no particular order that shoot well:

Barnsdale: Classic X
Hoyt: Aspen, Protec or any bow that "rsarns" Frankenhoyts (He may have a 737 that is sweet, see classified finger bows)
Mathews: Apex 8, Conquest4 

Good luck.


----------



## grantmac

Martin Shadowcat and Scepter also good options.


----------



## Wedge

Barnsdale Classic X is the best around for finger shooting, can't fault mine. So accurate and forgiving. And Dave is great to talk too.


----------



## rsarns

As far as new Barnsdale Classic X is hard to beat and Dave is a great guy! Any of the older Hoyt's are excellent, my preference being to make them 46" ATA and putting GTX cams on them for a bit more solid back wall and increased performance. I have several 05/06 Protecs (best year imho) and put XT 4000 limbs and GTX cams, shoot great. Also the 737 or Vantage Pro/LTD riser with XT 3000 limbs gives you 46"ATA and compliment the GTX cams well. I have a few Aspens and Montega I like to pull off the rack and shoot once in a while also. So many choices.... did I mention my 2 Barnsdale's? Dave has a pretty good sale going.


----------



## Markliep

Ive owned a sold on two great finger bows, ClassicX and Matthews Apex8 while holding on to an ancient Hoyt Hunter from the early 90s which I still target and forest shoot with as well as the other two - anything over 42" ATA should be good IME - M


----------



## wa-prez

Sure were a BUNCH of Barnsdale Classic X being shot at the NFAA Outdoor National last week.

I saw three in the group ahead of me, plus mine. Don't know how many others.


----------



## Astroguy

Whats your Draw Length ? There are some options for shorter lengths not good for longer 30 inch + draws.


----------



## lundy

Elite Victory.


----------



## Icee

I recently ordered a Barnsdale Classic X to get back into shooting with fingers.


----------



## Astroguy

Icee said:


> I recently ordered a Barnsdale Classic X to get back into shooting with fingers.


Nice!!!! What was the final cost?


----------



## Icee

He was having a sale. I think it was $730? he said no payment until the bow is completed. I'm pretty excited and can't wait to shoot it!


----------

